# American Cancer Society Asked and Vapers are Responding



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Yesterday the American Cancer Society took to Facebook and other social media outlets asking the public a simple question.

_*How Did You Quit Smoking? *_

Vapers have been responding! Over 95% of the almost 3,000 comments posted so far are from vapers sharing their personal stories about how vaping was what got them to quit cigarettes for good. To share your own story, visit the American Cancer Society Official Facebook Page.

“In about a week, I will be one year smoke-free. I quit through vaping when nothing else worked”, said Randy W., whose comment has received over 580 Facebook likes in less than 24 hours.

It can be an emotional tale for some to tell. Take for instance Wendy B. Wendy responded with, “Had cancer, didn’t stop me, have emphysema, 35 years of 1.5 packs a day, I never wanted to give up nicotine. I’ve switched to vaping, three months now without a cigarette. My primary and cancer doc support it as a safer nicotine alternative.”

The American Cancer Society has promised to feature select stories on their official website www.cancer.org by saying in their Facebook post, “Quitting smoking is no easy feat! If you’ve successfully quit, share your story in the comments. You could be featured on our website and give hope to others trying to get healthy.”

*So will they do it?*

Given the American Cancer Society’s stance on vaping in the past, we’re very interested to see their official website in the next few weeks. The American Cancer Society in May of 2011 said in an article titled Electronic Cigarettes – Boon, Bane, Blessing, or Boondoggle? “E-cigarettes are a grave danger to the public health”. In 2014 the ACS updated there outlook with an article titled “E-cigarettes – It’s Complicated” stating that “more independent, objective data is needed.”

With the outpouring of stories from vapers across the United States, it’s hard to ignore the truth that vaping truly does work when it comes to quitting cigarettes and it’s saving countless lives in the process! #VapeOn

http://vapeaboutit.com/american-cancer-society-asked-vapers-responding/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-american-cancer-society-wants-to-know-how-you-quit-smoking.t14116/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

